
Show HN: CasaCalls – The easiest way to spin up new phone numbers - azdev
We created <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;CasaCalls.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;CasaCalls.com</a> to make it easier to spin up new Phone Numbers to use in Marketing Campaigns.<p>You can use one on your Yelp page, another on Facebook, another in the Newspaper, etc -- and quickly see how much of a return you are getting on your marketing dollars.
======
mikece
I certainly like the idea of not having to rely on Google Voice for things
like this.... though I certainly like Google Voice's pricing better. How many
other competitors are in this space?

~~~
azdev
There are a lot of places to get phone numbers, and the Twilio API makes it
easy to do so. Many companies try to do it all, and be your phone company, but
our goal is to focus on call analytics and other marketing tools.

